# MSR's



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Do we really want Michigan to be a destination state for turkey hunting? do we need more competition for access? Can't we keep one thing for ourselves?


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> I think Thunderheads testicular standards for squirrels should apply to turkeys as well!


 Will not work for turkeys cause you can't see there testiculars till after you shoot em!


----------

